# Cat poops on the edge of the litter box?



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

He has been doing this since I got him. So I figured I needed to upgrade the litter box so I got a jumbo size [he's a pretty long cat] from petsmart. He is STILL pooping on the edge so it either ends up smeared on the liner or on the floor. What can I do to stop this ??? It's running me INSANE. I also feel like he waits to poop until I get home :/ lol :?


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

could you possibly look into a tall litter box? i just bought one at petco cause cody would prop up his leg on the side of the litter box when he peed and then i'd get pee balls stuck on the side of the box. higher box - no more pee balls stuck to side of the box. this is the one i got. Petco Mega Rectangular Litter Box - Cat Litter Box from petco.com good luck!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried a covered litterbox? 










I also have a kitty who is a corner pooper, so with one of these, they physically can't go on the edge/outside. They have these with doors on them too, but some cats may be reluctant to go through the swinging door. In any case, the door is removable, so you can experiment. I find this type also reduces the amount of litter "kicked" out of the box if you have a vigorous "coverer".


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I gave up on standard litterboxes & switched over to the big DEEP storage containers. Also cuts down on the amount of litter that gets thrown around since one of my guys is a digger. Try one - I got ours that is 24" deep for $10 at Wallyworld


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> I gave up on standard litterboxes & switched over to the big DEEP storage containers. Also cuts down on the amount of litter that gets thrown around since one of my guys is a digger. Try one - I got ours that is 24" deep for $10 at Wallyworld


I second this! Plastic storage containers for the win! I have found that the ones that are semi-clear work best because they don't make my cats feel all confined.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah defo go for a covered box is best at any rate. It'll help with the flying litter pieces and also for pooping/peeing out of range!


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

Wooo hooo. Just got the new hooded litter box today.


----------

